# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب فقط .. من "التطبيق النحوي" للدكتور الراجحي

## فريد البيدق

أولا: التنظير .. من معجم القواعد العربية للشيخ الدقر
قط:
(1) تَأتي بمَعنى "حَسب" تقول: "قَطْ زَيدٍ دِرْهمٌ" و"قطِي" و "قطكَ" كما يقال: "حَسبُ زيد دِرْهَمٌ" و"حسبِي" و"حسبُكَ" إلاَّ أنَّها مَبنيَّةٌ لأنَّها مَوضُوعَةٌ على حَرفَين، وحَسب مُعرَبةٌ. وقد تَدخُلُ عَليهِ الفَاءُ تَزيِيناً لِلَفظِ فَيُقال: "فَقط" كأنَّهُ جَوَابُ شَرطٍ محذوف .
(2)وتَأتِي اسمَ فِعل بِمَعنى يَكفِي، يُقالُ: "قَطنِي" بِزيادَةِ نُونِ الوِقايةِ قبلَ يَاءِ المُتكلِّم، كما يقال: يَكفِيني.

ثانيا: التطبيق .. من "التطبيق النحوي" للدكتور الراجحي
فقط: وهي ليست فرعا من "قط" التي هي ظرف لاستغراق الزمان الماضي، وهي اسم بمعنى "حسب" وتقع نعتا أو حالا:
حضر طالب فقط.
حضر طالب: فعل وفاعل.
فقط: الفاء لتزيين اللفظ حرف زائد، قط: نعت مبني على السكون في محل رفع.
حضر زيد فقط.
حضر زيد: فعل وفاعل.
فقط: الفاء لتزيين اللفظ حرف زائد، قط: حال مبني على السكون في محل نصب.
وبعضهم يعربها على النحو التالي: 
فقط: الفاء حرف زائد، وقط: اسم فعل أمر أو مضارع -على خلاف بينهم- بمعنى: انته أو يكفيك، مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.
وتقدير الجملة: "حضر زيد فانته، أو فيكفيك حضوره".
والوجهان الأخيران يعتمدان على الحذف والتأويل، والأفضل الاقتصار على الوجهين الأولين.

----------


## أبو علي الفلسطيني

أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى المبارك بإدارته ومشاركيه .. يعطيكم العافية

----------


## شهاب الجزائري

السلام عليكم لديا سؤال اعراب الجملة واوجسى في نفسه خفية موسى

----------

